# amavisd-new and p5-DBD-mysql



## ice-9 (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm on FreeBSD 9.3 and have a problem with amavisd. Since last upgrade sql lookups work incorrect, so i had to disable sql lookups in config. I made describe at amavis maill list https://lists.amavis.org/pipermail/amavis-users/2016-December/004674.html

I don't know what is the root cause in fact, but it looks work fine with p5-DBD-mysql-4.037. But last module version is 4.041. So, what is the best way to downgrade databases/p5-DBD-mysql to version 4.037?

Thanks.


----------



## tingo (Dec 21, 2016)

The best way would be to deinstall current version, and to install a package of p5-DBD-mysql-4.037 which you created just before you upgraded the port. But you probably didn't do that, so you are looking at second best options, or worse. look at ports-mgmt/portdowngrade, it is kind of awkward to use, but it will get you a directory with the version of a port you desire. Note: it checks out the port in the current direcory, so create a suitable directory and cd into it before running the command.


----------



## ice-9 (Dec 21, 2016)

thanks, it worked


----------

